# Which Discipline for afternoon test on PE-Civil is easier to pass?



## prk (Nov 11, 2011)

I am trying to figure out for the study materials for PE. Which discipline shall I study for the afternoon test in Civil Engineering subjects?

I just want to pass the PE and get done with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2011)

easiest subject: the one you work in.


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 11, 2011)

geo


----------



## StaciaZ (Nov 11, 2011)

If you tell us what you for work, we could probably give you a better answer.


----------



## treyjay (Nov 11, 2011)

when I know if I passed, I will try to answer your question.


----------



## benbo (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^

Will this question be on the exam?


----------



## TrussGuy85 (Nov 14, 2011)

I work in the wood truss industry which is a very niche type of engineering. As one could guess, there isn't likely to be a bunch of wood questions on the exam for structural, and I felt it was too much to try to relearn steel and concrete. Instead, I studied up for the transportation exam and feel that I did well on the Oct exam. I hope that it's not a false confidence, but a guy can be optimistic, right? If I end up having to retake it, I'll do transportation again. For whatever direction you decide to go, buy the 6 minute solutions and be able to work all 100 problems for the afternoon session you plan to take. These manuals are great for getting the depth of knowledge required for the PE test (I felt the Exam questions were quite a bit easier than the 6 min. solutions). Lindeburg's questions are ridiculous hard and do not really represent what you can expect on the exam.


----------



## Jukka Brothers (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't really specialize in any single area but I figured Transportation would be the easiest to learn. And it was.


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 14, 2011)

There are a lot of rumors that transportation is the easiest PM module. However, I would agree with others and say that it's most likely going to be the discipline you work in.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Nov 18, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> easiest subject: the one you work in.


totally untrue if youre in Structural, there is too many in structures, an engineer might be working only in steel structures on, the exam covers from analysis to different types of structures from wood, concrete, steel etc.

the best answer to this is case to case basis, you might evaluate yourself, your strengths and weakness to materials you have this will determine where you stand. Good luck.


----------



## treyjay (Nov 18, 2011)

I haven't taken every civil depth, but I suspect that they are each equally hard.

Decide what you think you know the most about without any study. This is probably the area you work in.

I thought the depth exam was pretty much just harder morning questions with just enough "low hanging fruit" to give you time for the harder stuff. Just about each of the 5 civil areas was covered to some degree in the afternoon.....at least I thought so.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2011)

TrussGuy85 said:


> I work in the wood truss industry which is a very niche type of engineering. As one could guess, there isn't likely to be a bunch of wood questions on the exam for structural, and I felt it was too much to try to relearn steel and concrete. Instead, I studied up for the transportation exam and feel that I did well on the Oct exam. I hope that it's not a false confidence, but a guy can be optimistic, right? If I end up having to retake it, I'll do transportation again. For whatever direction you decide to go, buy the 6 minute solutions and be able to work all 100 problems for the afternoon session you plan to take. These manuals are great for getting the depth of knowledge required for the PE test (I felt the Exam questions were quite a bit easier than the 6 min. solutions). Lindeburg's questions are ridiculous hard and do not really represent what you can expect on the exam.


We've got a couple of guys here who are real pros when it comes to rigid wood members. I suggest you contact them.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > easiest subject: the one you work in.
> ...


I don't disagree that it's a "case by case" thing, but I personally wouldn't recommend that a structural guy go out and learn transportation if they've never worked in that industry. Every discipline has their own "insider secrets" and code books that make little sense to engineers who work in something different.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 22, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> We've got a couple of guys here who are real pros when it comes to rigid wood members. I suggest you contact them.


That module sounds hard.


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 23, 2011)

prk said:


> I am trying to figure out for the study materials for PE. Which discipline shall I study for the afternoon test in Civil Engineering subjects?
> 
> I just want to pass the PE and get done with it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Good question. I'm signing up for the Civil PE exam for shits and gigs (already a PE so don't really need it). I can't decide which depth section to take since I'm equally qualifed (or unqualified if you look at it that way) for all of them. Too many choices: Water Resources/Environmental, Geotechnical, Structural, Transportation, or Construction. Should I just roll a dice? I wish it was like it used to be... that you got to make up your mind on exam day. Does anyone know if it is possible to switch after submitting you application?


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 23, 2011)

I never really understood why someone would ask strangers which depth module they should select for their PE exam. This is not an answer for anyone else but you to decide. It's an important personal decision. However, with that said, I'll still try to answer the question….

Ideally (as already mentioned), it would be the subject most closely related to the field in which you have the most experience.

If, for some reason, that won't work, how about the subject in which you performed the best in, in college (although I don't recall any Construction classes in my college curriculum)?

If that doesn't work, how about the subject that interests you the most? The more interested you are, the more likely you are to be successful in your studying.

If you haven't already, pick up a CERM (or similar) and scan the topics/text of the 5 depth module choices and look at the corresponding sample questions. Do you feel more comfortable with one topic over the others?

If, after all that, you still are 100% open to any of the 5 PM topics, perhaps consider other factors:

Do you know someone who passed taking PM topic X who you can ask questions and borrow study material from?

If money is a big concern, then perhaps you might want to consider Geotech or Water Resources since the codes and standards for Construction, Transportation and Structures can add up to $ hundreds.

Lastly, if you are taking the PE exam in California, then I strongly recommend that you consider selecting Transportation or Structures as your depth module. I say this because there is a good amount of overlap between Transpo and the CA Survey as well as Structures and the CA Seismic. For instance, when I started studying for the 8-hour (Transpo depth), I had a nice jumpstart on basically all of the Transpo AM subject matter and a good chunk of the Transpo PM because I had already studied geometric design for the CA Survey exam.

Good luck.

OK, it’s frickin 6:30 pm on Thanksgiving Eve and I am still at work typing this on the PE forum, what’s wrong with me? I’m out of here. Happy Turkey Day everyone.


----------



## treyjay (Nov 24, 2011)

palvarez83 said:


> prk said:
> 
> 
> > I am trying to figure out for the study materials for PE. Which discipline shall I study for the afternoon test in Civil Engineering subjects?
> ...



No offense, but why would you take the PE exam again if you already are a PE? Why not just buy the NCEES sample books and work the problems?

Can someone take a different PE exam without having to go through a state board approval process? I would like to know because if I passed the Civil exam this last October, it would be enticing to consider a PE in a different discipline....like mining.


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 24, 2011)

treyjay said:


> palvarez83 said:
> 
> 
> > prk said:
> ...


I'm already a PE in mechanical and electrical. I just want to complete the trifecta....with Civil. There are many reasons for this. At the top of my list is because I want to learn it and for me it is a lot easier to get motivated to learn if I'm working towards a measurable goal (passing the exam) in a given deadline (exam day). If I didn't sign up for it, I would come home and rather than cracking a book I would drink a beer and watch TV. Secondly, in California, a PE isn't a PE like in some other states. You can't just practice what ever discipline (with some exceptions). Thirdly, someday I want to start my own consulting practice. Having those credentials would come in pretty handy.

No you can't take the exam without going through the board approval process. That is unless you forge you admission letter in which case you might get accused of "cheating" or theft of NCEES information...ect.


----------



## benbo (Nov 24, 2011)

Out of curiosty, what type of job do you have that has allowed you to gain the requisite experience in Civil, Mechanical and Electrical? I'm assuming if you actually have two or four years (whatever the requirement is) Civil experience then you have experience doing something related to Civil engineering so why wouldn't you pick that section of the test?


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 24, 2011)

I do a little bit of everything. Water distribution piping &amp; pumps...that qualifies me for water (also when I took the mechanical engineering exam there is lots of overlap). My job involves lots of construction management and planning so that would qualify me for that section. Also build cmu buildings and solar canopy support structures so there's the structural part. We deal lots with site preparation, earthwork, excavations, underground piping, so there's the Geo (albeit limited). I don't do much of transportation, but again I'm a mechanical engineer so those dynamics equations are almost second nature to me.... as you can see I'm torn, though I'm leaning towards construction.


----------



## benbo (Nov 24, 2011)

Okay. Now I see. I'm assuming the electrical is all the power associated with the wiring of the facilities, and maybe some motors and controls.

I ask the question because IMO the most imortant but underrated portion of the licensing process is getting an honest reference to sign off on your experience. Probably most of us could pass multiple disciples if we studied enough, but this isn't the EIT where we are trying to learn basics for an exam to get a license to start learning the details. We're already supposed to know something and have work experience before we apply or start studying. Otherwise they'd just have kids take the a handful of PE exams right out of school.

But it looks like you have a rounded experience.

Why not buy the sample exams and see what you know best? Or are they separate refernces for each afternoon discipline?


----------



## palvarez83 (Nov 24, 2011)

Most of my electrical experience came from designing solar photo voltaic systems and some building wiring.... No they aren't separate references. Yes, I will have to borrow one of the old sample exams from a friend... because the new NCEES samples exams don't have all of the depth sections, you get them specifically for one (I have the construction one). Good idea... Thanks.


----------



## treyjay (Nov 24, 2011)

I completely understand the need to have the exam in front of you as a motivator.

I took the master electricians exam after taking an NEC code review class (got tied of electrical contractors looking at my glazed over eyes when they laid thier rap on me) and the instructor, who happened to be a city building official, signed off on my application. Having an actual exam to study for was a grwat reason to learn the material (I passed...even though I never held a conduit hickey in my life!).

I took the construction exam and I thought it was a good choice for someone with professional experience, but not really having in-depth specific experience in the other civil disciplines.

Good luck!


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 24, 2011)

palv, it looks like you are in CA. See the end of my Post #17. I'd recommend that you consider selecting Structures or Transpo as your 8-hr depth module since it will provide you with a head start on your CA Seismic or CA Survey studying (or vice versa). Good luck. You're the man.

Oh, happy T-Giving everyone.


----------



## benbo (Nov 24, 2011)

> No they aren't separate references.


By separate references I meant the books you study from, not the people you use as references, which apparently are separate according to your post.


----------



## geo pe (Jan 9, 2012)

I think no matter what afternoon portion you pick, you need to know all subjects for morning and I feel when you are preparing for AM, you would know which should be your PM section.


----------



## jdorion16 (Jan 19, 2012)

Even though i cracked it in 1st shot i would say None. You have to study hard.

But according to me..

CONST

TRANSPO

WATER

GEO

STRUCTURE


----------



## treyjay (Jan 19, 2012)

I think that with the right study plan, any of the depth exams could be passed 1st time regardless of your work area. Of course, it sure helps if you take the exam in the area you work....leaves more time to study for the AM.

Damn, I am glad I don't have to take this test in April !!!!


----------



## noghre111 (Jan 23, 2012)

My background is strucutral. My main focus at work is steel and concrete. I studied wood in college. I spent many hours preparing for the structural depth of the 8 hour exam. I passed the exam, but in my opinion, structural depth was really "tough"!.. If you don't have a background in structural, I don't recommend taking it.


----------

